# matching amplifiers power to speaker power



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi folks
I'm a bit confused about what is the ideal power match in the amplifier VRS. speakers.

Eg.: a 400 watts bass amp....would 2 X 200 watt speakers in parallel be appropriate.?
What happens when you attach 2 X 300 watt speakers. Are the speakers more or less efficient?
What I'm realy asking here is " will the speakers sound better or not"?
I'm not restricting this to bass amps.

My new/used Fender Super Reverb RI has 4 Jensens rated at 25 watts each.
What would happen if I replaced them with 30 watt speakers.
Sound the same, better , or worse.?

all input appreciated.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm not positive how a bass amp works, but for guitar...

a 100W tube guitar amp for instance, can put out MORE than the 100W (i remember reading a JCM800 manual where it stated that the clean sound was rated at about 130W, and the dirtier it got, the more power it had)...
so the general rule of thumb is..to have the speakers at about 150%...so in this case, you'd want a cab that was rated at 150W to be safe

in regards to the speakers for your SRRI...tone is subjective...but, if the efficiency of the speaker is less or more than the original 25W ones, you'll have a sound level difference...marshall's normally use V30's and G12-75's now...the V30 is rated at 100dB while the G12's ring in at 97dB...switching from one to the other will increase/decrease overall volume...

back to your question...2x200W speakers should be fine if you never get the amp more than 3/4 full volume...with 2x300W speakers...dime it and watch the neighbours run!


----------

